# Weekly challenge 7/7 - 7/13  Trains, planes and automobiles...



## SquarePeg (Jul 6, 2018)

and any other aspect of transportation.  Post photos of vehicles, passengers, drivers, highways, byways, tracks, trains... be creative and make it a well thought out, interesting photo.  New photos only please.  Get out there and shoot!


----------



## SquarePeg (Jul 7, 2018)

Bump!  I thought you tractor, train and classic car dudes would be all over this one.   I guess I'll have to go out and shoot!


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 7, 2018)

Patience grasshopper, the photos, they will come.  

Real life has been getting in the way but hopefully tomorrow will allow some play time.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 8, 2018)

Great timing.  For last week's challenge I was the passenger. For this week's I am the pilot. Taken last night at sunset over the Blue Ridge Mountains and the Shenandoah River near Front Royal Virginia.


----------



## Jeff15 (Jul 8, 2018)




----------



## fishing4sanity (Jul 8, 2018)

Well, if you're opening it up to tractors then I'll stretch it just a bit more to combines. Not exactly a good road choice of transportation with that 30' header, but there is a truck hauling off the seed peas in the background.


----------



## photoflyer (Jul 8, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Well, if you're opening it up to tractors then I'll stretch it just a bit more to combines. Not exactly a good road choice of transportation with that 30' header, but there is a truck hauling off the seed peas in the background.




au·to·mo·bile
ˈôdəmōˌbēl/
_noun_
NORTH AMERICAN

a road vehicle, typically with four wheels, powered by an internal combustion engine or electric motor and able to carry a small number of people.
Since the header is detachable and they're road legal, I think you're safe.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2018)

Nikon F, 55 f/3.5 micro non ai, TriX. Took yesterday, end of roll is always helpful with these challenges. 

1. TPA 1


 

2. TPA 2 - Difficult steal


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 8, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Well, if you're opening it up to tractors then I'll stretch it just a bit more to combines. Not exactly a good road choice of transportation with that 30' header, but there is a truck hauling off the seed peas in the background.
> View attachment 160172



I drive around them on the road all the time.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 8, 2018)

This one is kind of tongue in cheek, I put the turbo badge and wolf head on my transit connect (4 cylinder mini van) as a funny ha,ha, and you would be surprised how many people have asked me if that was the engine it came with.  




6.4 Litre Twin Turbo by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




turn signal by Jeff Goff, on Flickr




sidewall by Jeff Goff, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 8, 2018)

Today with the X-T2 + XF 35mm f2


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 8, 2018)

Plus a BMW  today as well


----------



## CherylL (Jul 8, 2018)

Too bad this challenge wasn't 2 weeks ago when I went to a car show.  I'll see what I can shoot this week.


----------



## chuasam (Jul 8, 2018)

my GF is obsessed with planes
photographing planes is her hobby
sometimes the only way to get quality time is to go along and humour her


----------



## DennyN (Jul 8, 2018)

Taken with my new toy a Pentax ESII 35mm, just got the scans back.
Us film guys need a few days grace period on the "new" aspect.
[url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-gNFnhPF/A]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 9, 2018)

DennyN said:


> Taken with my new toy a Pentax ESII 35mm, just got the scans back.
> Us film guys need a few days grace period on the "new" aspect.
> [url=https://dennynoll.smugmug.com/Misc/i-gNFnhPF/A]
> 
> [/URL]


I know, right? I should be getting my 100ft roll of film in this week (TriX). I like to make short rolls. I have been lazy the last couple months buying 36 count rolls. I did try Ilford FP4 and like it since Acros is done. I don't care for HC110 with the FP4 but Ilfosol 3 works well enough at 1:14 and its readily available to me.


----------



## sleist (Jul 9, 2018)

Do feet count?


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2018)

Red Light, Green Light.


----------



## CherylL (Jul 9, 2018)

Nice summer evening to take the plane out for a spin.  This was on the neighbor's private road.  My husband was helping me and his one and only job was to grab the plane if the elderly neighbor flies up her road.   I was trying to make something artsy and it didn't work.  Got all set up and I hear her car and I'm yelling at my husband to get the plane!




Plane by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## snowbear (Jul 9, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> I should be getting my 100ft roll of film in this week (TriX). I like to make short rolls. I have been lazy the last couple months buying 36 count rolls. I did try Ilford FP4 and like it since Acros is done. I don't care for HC110 with the FP4 but Ilfosol 3 works well enough at 1:14 and its readily available to me.


Did you know you can really stuff about 41 exposures into a roll?  The problem is when you try to load that into the developing reel.


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 9, 2018)

snowbear said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> > I should be getting my 100ft roll of film in this week (TriX). I like to make short rolls. I have been lazy the last couple months buying 36 count rolls. I did try Ilford FP4 and like it since Acros is done. I don't care for HC110 with the FP4 but Ilfosol 3 works well enough at 1:14 and its readily available to me.
> ...


no I didn't.  I haven't gone over 24. I could do 36 I suppose.


----------



## snowbear (Jul 10, 2018)

jcdeboever said:


> snowbear said:
> 
> 
> > jcdeboever said:
> ...


I could never remember how many to leave as a leader so I tended to run over (I had to do 36 for classes).


----------



## Patrish (Jul 10, 2018)




----------



## waday (Jul 10, 2018)

Not sure if this is visible since I have it hidden...




Wildwood 2018-288 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 10, 2018)

Couple of Sooc X-T2 + XF 35mm f2 today, last one is Raw and edited.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 10, 2018)

Another from couple from today.


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 10, 2018)

Dave, nicely done with the smart car reflection.


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeff G said:


> Dave, nicely done with the smart car reflection.



Thank you Jeff.


----------



## Peeb (Jul 13, 2018)

Five o'clock shadow...


----------



## Jeff G (Jul 13, 2018)

Love the title, I think this is one instance  were we are glad you didn't take any macro shots of the critters on the bumper!


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

Watching the Fools by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

Machinery by Dave, on Flickr

2




Tractor by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 14, 2018)

Austin Healey by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

London to Brighton Classic Car Run by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Speed Demons by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Parked Up by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Cool Cars by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

London to Brighton Mini Run by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

London to Brighton Mini Run by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Jaguar 4X4 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Breitling Wingwalkers by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Hurricane by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

B-17 Sally B by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Team Raven by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Fuji by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

B-17 Sally B by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

B-17 Sally B by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

B and White Red Arrows by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

F16 by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

F16 Smoke Trail by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 27, 2018)

Red Arrows Pulling 4 Gs by Dave, on Flickr


----------



## Fujidave (Jul 28, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 15, 2018)

Colorful Kayaks and a Chevrolet


----------



## chuasam (Aug 15, 2018)

Airshow season!


----------



## chuasam (Aug 15, 2018)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 5, 2018)

GR8TGOAT


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2018)

1


 
2


 
3


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2018)




----------

